# Cloudy Tank



## Dissident (Mar 23, 2003)

I have had a 55 gallon set up for a little over three months now and all of the sudden it has gotten cloudy







. I originally thought it might be leftover beefheart, but after a thorough vacumming and water change the problem remains. I have 3 red bellies, an oscar, a pleco, and a red lobster (at least that was what it was deemed at the LFS) in this fifty five and more than adequate filtration. Does anyone have any ideas as to what has caused this and possible solutions to the problem?


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

a lot of times what causes cloudy water is the small little things in your gravel and i know you vacumed it but maybe try going deeper?
there is a solution you can but at ur LFS that makes cloudy water vanish, or close to vanishing but i am not sure what its called but you should try to isolate the thing that is causing the cloudy water and deal with it.
maybe driftwood with a fungus?


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Probably a high level of ammonia.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Do you do routine water changes?

What sizes are the fish in there? (oscars can be very messy)

How big is the pleco? (they create ALOT of waste)

Be sure you have adequate filtration, that's alot of messy fish in a small tank. You may think you do but your water is saying otherwise.


----------



## nyquil (Mar 29, 2003)

the same thing happened with mine. i threw in some algae-cide and its almost gone. i had a brown algae problem, so you might have algae, i dunno, though. i havent really heard anything about algae clouding up the water, and it might have just been a coincidence, but its worth i shot i guess


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

nyquil said:


> the same thing happened with mine. i threw in some algae-cide and its almost gone. i had a brown algae problem, so you might have algae, i dunno, though. i havent really heard anything about algae clouding up the water, and it might have just been a coincidence, but its worth i shot i guess


 I have that problem with only one of my 8 tanks. I belive in my situation its an alge bloom. my water parimeters are beutifull, ammonia 0,nitrite 0, nitrate 15 ppm. Im still working on clearing it up, I have ben told a sponge filter will suck the alge right up. I got to find me one of those.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i use accu clear in 24 hours the water cleans up considerably


----------



## Dissident (Mar 23, 2003)

I do a water change every 5 days or so, 20%. I have two Whisper 40s and an undergravel filter hooked up to two powerheads (I don't remember the power rating on the two). I add the recommended dosage of Amquel every time I do a water change. The oscar is about 8", the piranhas are 9", 6", 5", and 3". The pleco (9") and lobster (9") are brand new to the tank (I just added them 3 days ago, the water was already cloudy at that point). I actually added the last two to eat the leftover food that I might have sunk to the bottom that I do not get out. I guess it could possibly be fungus on my driftwood; is the fungus actually visible?


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

my 75 gets cloudy cause of green water every once in awhile


----------



## Fishman (Mar 1, 2003)

If your tank Is cloudy and you run any type of filter bag then place some new activated carbon along with the accu-clear it will clear up within hours if it is not a bacteria bloom!


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

this may sound dumb, but my water appeared to be cloudy and murky and i got all paranoid but it turns out i just never washed the tank or the rocks before i added water so maybe try cleaning the glass next time you do a water change, maybe it will help


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Hopefully they have fixed the problem by now...


----------



## stevedave (Apr 1, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> Hopefully they have fixed the problem by now...


god i hope so....


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

Serrapygo said:


> Do you do routine water changes?
> 
> What sizes are the fish in there? (oscars can be very messy)
> 
> ...


just keep doing water changes everyday if necessary. I had that problem and I did 50% water changes for 7 days straight and it finally is now crystal clear and the P's and much more active too.

good luck


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)




----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

What are your water parameters? Usually cloudy water=bad water. You say you have good filtration, what kind of filtration do you have on that tank? That is a highly overstocked tank, you should consider upgrading in the near future.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Again, the thread is over four years old. If the OP has not fixed the problem yet, it is either a very expensive problem or it has driven them from the hobby.


----------

